# pompano marathon



## juneypascual (Apr 4, 2017)

me and 3 of my friends caught 18 pompano, we all maxed out. fished at noon to 6pm.. mostly were caught in 2 fishing rods.. we all set 6 surf rods.. some 12 are below minimum size and released it back to grow and 7 are 15"- 17" the rest are keepers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Holy moly! Great day, what day did you fish and where?


----------



## juneypascual (Apr 4, 2017)

fort pickens it was sunday afternoon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Excellent; woot.


----------



## genehuk (Sep 29, 2013)

Can you tell me where in Fort Pickens you fished? Gulf side surf?


----------



## BB KINGFISH (Jul 3, 2016)

Wow, that was a good day of Pompano fishing. What did you use for bait? What type of rig did you use?

Ive been having a little luck with a 2 drop pomp rig with floats baited with fresh dead shrimp.


----------



## juneypascual (Apr 4, 2017)

i was facing SW with east wind and west of langdon beach like a 150yrds from the parking.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## juneypascual (Apr 4, 2017)

genehuk said:


> Can you tell me where in Fort Pickens you fished? Gulf side surf?


yeah facing gulf side.. only sand fleas and magic pink fishbites..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

Damn nice haul!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow, surprised someone hasn't flat out asked for GPS coordinates haha.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

What a haul, I manged to lose 18 sand fleas and nothing to show for on Sunday.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

That is a fantastic haul juneypascual!!!! What else can anyone say to that fishing day. Nice report.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice haul. Where exactly do you live? I would like to come over and eat them. :whistling::whistling::whistling: Congrats on a fine day.


----------



## juneypascual (Apr 4, 2017)

fishing solo..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## juneypascual (Apr 4, 2017)

went back today 5pm to sunset.. current too rough.. but only one spot and one rod is holding and also caught most of the fish...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Turboguru1 (Apr 9, 2017)

*First big Red and sheephead*

Fort Pickens caught 4 nice pomps yesterday went back today was really slow till around 18:00. The Red fought really good was a blast.


----------



## juneypascual (Apr 4, 2017)

40" bull red.. thought it was big o stingray but after 10 mins. managed to pull it to the sand surpised me on the size.. always catching bull red at dusk.. both picture are different days..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice healthy looking reds.


----------



## Turboguru1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Nice


----------

